# What to do when the buffer piece gets solved?



## CuberM (Aug 16, 2014)

I know I just made a question, but I didn't realize this was a problem, until now. When you're solving the edges (or the corners, but in this case I'll make it the edges), what do you do if the piece that is correct goes into the buffer, but you still need to swap the the corners back? So basically, when you have to start a new cycle, the 2 corners from the last cycle still need to be swapped. Do you just forget about it and keep going on? Thanks.


----------



## EMI (Aug 16, 2014)

Well it obviously doesn't matter as long as long as you remember how many times you swapped the corners in total, after solving all the edges. You don't have to swap the corners back after each cycle, and it wouldn't even work with Classical Pochmann.
BTW, if you have this kind of question there is always the One answer question thread for BLD.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 16, 2014)

I think one thing that would really help is trying to disconnect yourself from the whole series of swaps thing and realize that sometimes a blindsolve is just a series of letters that you memo, that really helped me when I was learning. Here are some tips that may be applicable to you:

1. Memo from piece to piece, and forget that the piece is getting swapped with the buffer and so forth. Just go from one piece to the place it goes to and the next and so on.

2. Buffer piece orientation does not matter when you have a cycle break. Just memo another unsolved piece if you have a cycle break, and that's that. As long as you don't have any twisted pieces, the buffer will be in the correct orientation when you are done with memo. 

3. Whether you are on an even or odd target (edges swapped or not swapped), cycle breaks are done the exact same way. Just continue memoing, so if you are on the first letter, just make the second letter the unsolved piece.

4. Keep track of whether you have parity (odd # of targets). If you use letter pairs, this is really simple, you'll just have a single letter dangling at the end of both corner and edge memo.

So to answer your original question, it doesnt matter at all. Just continue memoing. Also just do lots of sighted solves, to understand things better. You'll find that you'll answer most of your own questions this way. 

Hope this helped!


----------

